
Co Founder or Programmer Needed – Scottsdale AZ - dhauschild
Hi. I heard this site recommended for technical people.  I need to locate a co-founder who can do the programming for a health care business I am starting.  I have started several successful business in the last ten years and believe I have another good idea.  I am currently in hospice and palliative care but have had successful startups in Outpatient Surgery Centers and several other areas.  I can be reached at dcharizona@gmail.com   Thank you for any advice, direction or assistance in advance.
======
sharemywin
you might want to check out some websites on lean startup and ways to validate
your idea without a lot of upfront programming. I was able to hack together a
simple website with a template and wufoo.com form for collecting leads. upwork
is a good place to hire remote programmers, also.

